
YouTube Will Now Let Mobile Users Choose Whether to Watch Ads - rkudeshi
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/08/22/youtube-will-now-let-mobile-users-choose-whether-to-watch-ads/
======
tjoff
I feel that showing the ad afterwards is _vastly_ superior.

When I deliberately press a youtube-link I do it because I want to see the
clip, any distraction then is annoying and is going to be associated with
that. But afterwards I am far more likely to passively let the ad run. Having
patiently to wait 5 seconds before being able to disable it is like a blow to
the face (as well as those infuriating popups after 10s).

Afterwards I am way more receptive to an ad. Ted.com does this and I have seen
waaaay more commercials after a ted video than on youtube (and I watch more on
youtube than on ted).

(I have seen youtube clips where the ad is played afterwards (or in some
cases, both before and afterwards) but it is extremely rare)

~~~
nivla
The problem with that is that an average user would click away or close the
tab as soon as the clip is over. I think its best as how they have it in the
beginning with the ability to skip longer ads. I rather get it over with and
watch peacefully than be interrupted in the middle.

------
hullo
And, a reminder, the YouTube app is removed from iOS 6, so millions more users
will be hitting mobile YouTube directly. Pick one of (a) Google encouraged
Apple to pull the app or (b) is jumping on top of the removal to exploit it.

------
citricsquid
Some of the most popular Youtubers have their content viewed by hundreds of
thousands of mobile viewers so this will make a substantial increase to their
revenue (6 and 7 figures for some). Assuming people choose to watch the
adverts of course.

------
grecy
I've always made the choice not to watch YouTube ads.

Adblock

------
vshade
I hate waiting for the ads and I would not like to waste my limited 3g data on
ads. I would lovely pay some money for youtube, but I don't have this option.

------
millzlane
This is the part where they find out people don't really like watching ad's

